# 4X4 dont work



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

OK my 4X4 wont engage. On further diagnosis I found the 4X4 switch is good (on the handlebars) and the 4X4 actuator OHMS reading's seem ok (I have an old meeter at home that you have to move the OHMS scale yourself and its only capable of 2000 OHMS :doh. So until I get my good meeter and back probes from work I was couerus if any of you have had a similar problem?:thinking:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I was riding once and my 4WD just stopped working. When I flipped the switch nothing happened. When I got it home I was expecting the worst but when I started looking for the problem, it was nothing but corrosion on the spade to the fuse. The fuse looked and tested good. I just cleaned the spade on the fuse, reinstalled it and it started working. Hopefully yours will be just as easy.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I would just clean it up good and plug it back up. Then if it's not right get your goodie meter back.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hmm... maybe dirty fuse is my problem as well. sounds like we having same problem only stuck in dif. positions...

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2077


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Mine would work off and on (but did set fault codes) and was the actuator. Even after we replaced it, the old one still tested good.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

It could be corrosion or a dirty connector. At least thats what im hopeing! P425 it sounds like we have the same problum. Ill keep looking.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

check for water in speed sensor connection


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i would be inclined to think that if the speed sensor were to be at fault the reading of the speed would be way off. is it, fabman?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

*Malfunction Mode​*No. Malfunction Mode Probable Faulty Part/Location Check Number
2WD/4WD actuator 1
Controller power supply 3
Speed sensor 4
2WD/4WD shift switch 5
1 The 2WD/4WD actuator does not
operate correctly.​Controller 6

these are the things that all must be workin to have 4x4 work. section 16-74 in manual


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i didnt doubt you mate. i know the speed sensor is vital to the function of the 4x4 system. it wont let you switch between modes over 10. i was just saying that i did not notice him stating any unusual display.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i had water in mine and the switch wouldn't change. i dont think it will throw a code if any of the above is the problem. they just all need to be checked


----------



## Stretch8z (Jun 24, 2009)

My speedo works for a few mins. when I start riding, then goes to 0 and then no 4x4. How do you know if there are fault codes and what are they? I know what they are on a truck, but have never heard of it on a atv. I have changed the speed sensor and buss conectors. Any other ideas???

Thanks,


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

OK hers the deal. I checked the 4X4 actuator it is good, checked the 4X4 switch its OK, then i checked the fuse connector (the fuses all were good) I did find allot of mud and some corrosion, I cleaned it all up and still no 4X4! went on to the speed sensor. Just before I was going to put the probes in the connector on the controller box under the seat I decided to spin the tire, *and lone behold it works!!!* So I'm like what the heck?:thinking: at that moment I realized that the ATV needs to be moving to engage the 4X4! like .5mph +. I tried this several times just to confirm it and it will not engage or disengage the 4X4 unless its in motion!!

So I conclude that the problem was my fuse box connectors having poor contanwidey. 

P425 pull the hole fuse box off the bike and check it. Its really simple and let me, us know what you find. I'm curious what you find. If you want more detail pm me id be vary happy to help!

Thanks to all Nick


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i told him to make sure he greases the two connectors underneath. most people neglect that area completely or forget to do it.


----------

